# What pads to use?



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi I'm looking to order a DAS 6 pro (not the plus) which comes with a 5 & 3 inch backing plate. 
I was planning on using Menzerna 2200 and 3800 on my 10 plate Ford Focus which has intermediate paint. 
It's the wife's work horse and she sees it as a tool to do a job so doesn't really give it any TLC but when I do get to wash it I do it correctly so the actual paints in quite good nick. 
What I'm struggling with is which pads to get. 
I was considering Hexlogic Green, White and Black in 5.5" and 4" spot pads. 
Does this seem ok? 
Green pad first using 2200, 
White using 3800 
finish on Black using 3800

Any advice or criticism welcomed. Never machine polished before but don't want to spend money on items I'm not going to use. 
Thanks wayne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

You'll probably get more suggestions and opinions than you can shake a DA at :buffer: .

Do you already have the Menzerna?

If not, my personal choice would be Scholl S20 with their spider pads.

It's quite likely that S20 will do everything you need in 1 polish.

The amount of cut is pretty much controlled by the pad - navy is heavy cut, purple is moderate and honey (yes, it is called that) is light.

Part of my "mantra" is KISS

Keep
It
Simple.......
Stupid

With Scholl S20 it's nice and simple.

One polish applied through 3 grades of pad (yes, there are more but these will probably be enough).

Happy hunting.

Let us know (and see ) how you get on.

Good luck.

Andy.

PS Remember to ALWAYS start with the least aggressive pad. A scrap panel to "play with" is a good place to begin.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hoppy1888 said:


> Hi I'm looking to order a DAS 6 pro (not the plus) which comes with a 5 & 3 inch backing plate.
> I was planning on using Menzerna 2200 and 3800 on my 10 plate Ford Focus which has intermediate paint.
> It's the wife's work horse and she sees it as a tool to do a job so doesn't really give it any TLC but when I do get to wash it I do it correctly so the actual paints in quite good nick.
> What I'm struggling with is which pads to get.
> ...


That sounds spot on:thumb: but get yourself some panel wipe to remove any polishing residue that is left plus it helps you to check your work:thumb:

As it's your mrs work horse and you've never used a DA then maybe as suggested get a scrap panel and just practice your technique first.

2200 is a good polish and can be used as a 1 step stage polish, so use the white pad first and see if your happy if not then use the green pad, both will finish down really well so you might not need to refine the finish further:thumb:
Don't forget it's your mrs work horse so showroom finish isn't really needed unless you just want to practice to further your polishing skills:buffer:


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks guys and thanks for the boost in confidence. On holiday at the moment but plan on ordering my stuff so it arrives a day or so after I get back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

Well 2 days graft and I managed to get the wife's work horse looking pretty damn good. 
Having never machine polished before (not even a practice) I jumped in at the deep end and started on the car. 
Day 1 I snow foamed and washed the car using the 2 bucket method. It was filthy and hadn't been washed for months as we work opposite shifts so I'm rarely in when the car is available. 
Then moved onto the decontamination using tar remover and iron fallout. 
Had to stop there but got back on it on day 2 by claying the car. Thoroughly enjoyed this, it lifted so much crap off the paintwork but took much longer than I thought. 
Another wash and dry before taping off parts around the bonnet. 
I went in gentle using 3800 on the white pad out of interest. 
The paint work really wasn't that bad as I had always washed it correctly but it did have numerous fine scratches and some deeper battle scars. 
First attempt gave some improvement but not enough so I stepped up to 2200 on the white pad. 
This worked much better and I stuck with this for the rest of the car. 
Some of the finer scratches.













































Once I'd finished with the polishing, which took most of the day I protected the car with a layer of wax. 



















































Very happy with the finished results for my first attempt but learnt so much. 
I was lucky with the weather as I was working outside and would of really loved to of spent more time refining the finish but really felt the pressure of time and potential bad weather. 
Better decontamination (tar removal) would of greatly assisted with the claying process. 
Lighting was also an issue, really could of done with good light to highlight the imperfections in the paint. Tried a few different options but nothing really seemed to help. 
I'll be interested to see the paint in different light/sunshine just to see how good it actually looks.

Good experience and a very long day today but not bad for a first attempt. Well at least I didn't wreck it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You've done a great first detail on the car bud:thumb: and it looks great but given you didn't have any light source to check your work you might see a different picture i.e. When the sun comes out, but you never know it could be OK.

Did you use any panel wipe afterwards to remove any polishing oils/residue before you applied your wax? But great finish mate:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thats a great finish that you've managed.
Worth all the work.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely job.

Pleased for you, especially as your 1st go at machine polishing. :buffer: :thumb:

It's only onwards and upwards from here.

Good Luck & enjoy

Andy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't want to put a dampener on it but unless you wiped down properly with panel wipe you're looking at fillers an oils from the polish.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

barrybudden said:


> Don't want to put a dampener on it but unless you wiped down properly with panel wipe you're looking at fillers an oils from the polish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


It's filler free bud:thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

barrybudden said:


> Don't want to put a dampener on it but unless you wiped down properly with panel wipe you're looking at fillers an oils from the polish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Less of the bar humbug bud! What he's looking at is his first attempt let him enjoy it! :thumb:


----------

